# High Standard Supermatic Trophy disassembly?



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a friend with one of these that he's had for quite a while. The slide is sticking on it, it's difficult to pull back for the first 1/4" or so, and won't go into battery after fired. Try as we might, we can't figure out how to remove the slide for a proper cleaning/lubing, which is probably all it needs. Anyone here have any experience with this gun? I've done some online searching, but can only find the same uninformative instructions that came with the gun...


----------



## wahsben (Dec 31, 2007)

IntegraGSR said:


> I have a friend with one of these that he's had for quite a while. The slide is sticking on it, it's difficult to pull back for the first 1/4" or so, and won't go into battery after fired. Try as we might, we can't figure out how to remove the slide for a proper cleaning/lubing, which is probably all it needs. Anyone here have any experience with this gun? I've done some online searching, but can only find the same uninformative instructions that came with the gun...


You push the button in under the barrel, remove the barrel and then slide the slide forward off of the frame. Some times the button under the barrel is hard to push in so you may need to push it against something. Just be careful it does not slip off of whatever you are pushing it against.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

So it just pushes foreward after removing the barrel? Wow, I feel like an idiot...:mrgreen:


----------

